# ? for the more experienced....



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Last Saturday and Sunday at two different spots I like to fish I found water and slush on top of the ice. First time I've ever dealt with that and it was pretty unnerving at first. Drilled a couple of test holes and saw 6-8 inches everywhere not including the crap on top. Does that slush crap affect the integrity of the ice at all?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

generally u get the water and slush from the weight of the snow sitting on top. it will take a few cold nights to firm that up but u will also have a period of when it partially freezes and u can walk on it then it breaks thru to the main ice . kinda freaky! best thing is keep a spud on hand if u feel uncomfortable .


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks. Picked up a Marcum and built one of these and I'm anxious to get back out there this coming weekend!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Frankie G said:


> Thanks. Picked up a Marcum and built one of these and I'm anxious to get back out there this coming weekend!!!



I have never seen a homemade jaw jacker! That is cool!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> I have never seen a homemade jaw jacker! That is cool!


Thanks. It was real easy to make. I'm a project manager for an insurance restoration company so everything I needed, other than a $2.00 pack of mouse traps, was in the warehouse! Once I tested it out I then added 10" feet to it since I'm only drilling 8" holes.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Frankie G said:


> Thanks. Picked up a Marcum and built one of these and I'm anxious to get back out there this coming weekend!!!


Frankie, do you have plans for that? I could make those at work here


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

steelhead1 said:


> Frankie, do you have plans for that? I could make those at work here


I don't as I made it up as I went along but I guess I could write up a step by step with how I came up with it if you think that would help.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Frankie G said:


> I don't as I made it up as I went along but I guess I could write up a step by step with how I came up with it if you think that would help.



I goggled this:


http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=294726.0


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I saw that one in my original search plus several others. Mine is taken from several pictures that I was able to find of some home made versions.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

too bad in ohio a jawjacker counts as a rod! Max 2. It isn't a tip-up as of last time I read the laws. I was hoping it would be a tipup, since it is easier to wind in and it sets the hook. Same goes for other models where you set a rod with reel in a signaling device. Just an fyi in case you were thinking of setting out 6 of these in addition to your 2 rods.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

heron153 said:


> too bad in ohio a jawjacker counts as a rod! Max 2. It isn't a tip-up as of last time I read the laws. I was hoping it would be a tipup, since it is easier to wind in and it sets the hook. Same goes for other models where you set a rod with reel in a signaling device. Just an fyi in case you were thinking of setting out 6 of these in addition to your 2 rods.


Ahhh..Thought it would be a tip up. Thanks!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually the jaw jacker is considered a tip up so you are allowed 6 of them. I believe on icefishohio. Com there is a copy of the dnr letter confirming this

Salmonid


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

from work I cannot hunt much on the topic - I found the Ohio Revised Code definition of a tip-up, but it, in itself, would not exclude jaw-jackers. The problem is I remember this discussion from last winter and I believe there was a prohibition of having a windable reel and rod used for fighting the fish involved if it is to be a tip-up. More research is needed. 
ORC - "'Tip-up' means a device consisting of a hook and line attached to a spring or other device which is capable of raising a small flag or other signaling device when a fish is biting or is hooked."


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Then there is this from icefishohio - 
http://www.icefishohio.com/index.php?topic=8154.0
They say go for 6 jawjackers in this thread. However, I have sent emails back and forth to dnr on other issues (notably using gobies as bait from the same pier I catch them on), and I get two different responses from two different officers, depending on the day of the week! I don't know if a response from an officer to an email will serve to define the law, even if the email is carried with you while fishing.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I ran into all of this last year when attempting to get a straight answer on a device from fishusa that doesn't set the hook, but does hold a rod and sends up a signal flag. After several days the best answer I could get was that it wasn't a tip up. Very frustrating! It wasn't this brand, but it was one of these - http://www.fishusa.com/Product/Eagle-Claw-Rod-Holder-With-Wooden-Base-And-Strike-Indicator


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

heron153 said:


> Then there is this from icefishohio -
> http://www.icefishohio.com/index.php?topic=8154.0
> They say go for 6 jawjackers in this thread. However, I have sent emails back and forth to dnr on other issues (notably using gobies as bait from the same pier I catch them on), and I get two different responses from two different officers, depending on the day of the week! I don't know if a response from an officer to an email will serve to define the law, even if the email is carried with you while fishing.


I gave up on trying to get an answer on the Goby for bait question LOL!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I assumed it was considered a rod but I see other points listed. I'm going to ask an ODNR friend and see what he has to say about it and maybe, just maybe, get some clarification!!! 

I would also like to hear what others think about the current slush and, now deep, snow on the ice. Will all this extra weight be a factor in how much weight ice can hold. Say it's 4" of good ice but it has some slush now and a foot of snow. Would you know need a couple extra inches to support a person?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd be leary of only 4" with all that snow/slush.
But I think most lakes are well over the 4" mark now.

Remember a few years back, LaDue had developed a nice frozen crust.
Every once in a while, you'd break through and feel your foot drop about 8".
VERY unnerving, even though the ice was 12" underneath it!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Creekcrawler. Realistically the ice where I want to go was a little over 7" of the good stuff with the crap on top. Just wanted to be sure of things as I'm very new to ice fishing. I still check everything with the spud and drill test holes to determine actual thickness but I figure the more knowledge going in the better I'll be!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You got the right idea. Unless there's a ton of tracks, I always pop a test hole for my own peace of mind.
Last year, I was fishing two ponds that saw no one else _all winter_,
First few times out, I was popping test holes every 25 feet.
Even on good ice, that dang "pucker factor" rises when your the only one on a lake
and there's no one else around!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> You got the right idea. Unless there's a ton of tracks, I always pop a test hole for my own peace of mind.
> Last year, I was fishing two ponds that saw no one else _all winter_,
> First few times out, I was popping test holes every 25 feet.
> Even on good ice, that dang "pucker factor" rises when your the only one on a lake
> and there's no one else around!


No doubt. Went to a small 1.5 acre pond that has always produced well during open water and I am the only one that ice fishes there. Saw no tracks until the second day I was there 4 kids showed up with a snow blower and shovels and proceeded to turn a quarter of it in to a hockey rink!! Needless to say the bite shut down shortly after they got there.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha! I didn't think kids did things like that anymore!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

They sure did. I thought it was a pretty cool thing and made sure not to drill any holes in the rink when I went back the next morning. As a kid, friends and I would go on missions like that and to build tree forts and you name it. Great to see kids doing that instead of activities that are not as productive!!!


----------

